# Air Fryer Recommendations?



## Braz (Jul 10, 2018)

My wife is thinking about getting an air fryer so she can further pursue her silly attempt to "healthy up" our eating habits.

She says there are a great many choices and she doesn't know which ones are good and which ones not so good. Do any of you good folk have any specific recommendations? What size, features, etc. are important and anything we should shy away from.

Thanks.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 10, 2018)

This has been an infomercial lately and peaked my interest.  My wife likes to cook healthier too and I've been looking to get a dehydrator for deer jerky so I was looking at this.  I haven't read any of the reviews yet though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2018)

I would get the newer one that is more like an Oven, in that it has a couple shelves inside, so you can do more than one thing at a time. It also has a Rotisserie, and a basket for the rotisserie.

I have the 3.4 Qt "Power AirFryer", and I'm very limited in what I can make.
I wish I would have waited, but I never knew they'd come out with the new "Oven" type.

Bear

*ON EDIT !!:*  The one "Banderson" posted (above) is the one I would get, that I was referring to.


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 10, 2018)

Hopefully someone will come along with real world experience. We have lots of friends in the RV parks that rave about theirs, its on my list of items to add to our arsenal at some point, (just got to decide what to give up for the space).

The PowerAirFryer oven looks real interesting and is on my short list, it includes a rotisserie!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

We just bought this one about 1 month ago.
I have to tell you that everything we have made in it came out as good or better than an actual oil fryer.
French fries are unbelievable.
We bought it on sale for around $130.
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3197546/as-seen-on-tv-power-airfryer-oven.jsp?pfm=rrrecs-pdp-gtab1
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2018)

WEll---There's your answer:

First 4 replies are recommending the same one.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 10, 2018)

Watching this as well, father has been discussing getting one and I can't argue with that.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 10, 2018)

My problem was the size of most of the air fryers.  Real estate was limited on the counter, so when they ran one of the smaller ones on sale for $20 at JC Penney's a while back, I bought it.   For just one person or two, it's fine.  I use it every morning to air fry sausage for breakfast or a couple of links for supper.  Easy cleanup.  It takes about 1/2 space of the Power Air Fryer XL (not the oven model).  The basket measures about 7" across inside.  If you don't have the space or want to try one before spending $150 or more on a large unit, the smaller ones like what I have might be worth a look.  The one I have is the Cooks 2.5 liter from JC Penney which appears to be the same as the Bella 2.5 liter on Amazon.  Regular price is around $55.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2018)

I have the larger Air Fryer XL  not the oven it wasn't out when we bough ours. But if you are not buying the oven then get the larger one.

Warren


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 10, 2018)

We have had an air fryer for nearly a year now and use it three to four times per week with amazing results. The newer ones (like the PowerAirFryer) have many more features and we will no doubt upgrade soon. Having used one for quite a while, I would recommend buying a larger capacity one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2018)

Here's one I just posted today, with the Best results from my Air Fryer---*FRESH SAUSAGE!!*
Link:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sausage-peppers-2-ways-new-sauce.277588/

Bear


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a generic nuwave oven which is great for a small roast but decided to get a airfryer today. Should be here Monday. I just wanted something that I could do a chicken breast and a spud for dinner and easy cleanup.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2018)

Cooking chicken thighs in mine right now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> I have a generic nuwave oven which is great for a small roast but decided to get a airfryer today. Should be here Monday. I just wanted something that I could do a chicken breast and a spud for dinner and easy cleanup.



Don't forget to try the Fresh Sausage!!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sausage-peppers-2-ways-new-sauce.277588/

And French Fries are Great---And Healthy!!
I made a Stromboli in mine--That was Great too.

Bear


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 14, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't forget to try the Fresh Sausage!!
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sausage-peppers-2-ways-new-sauce.277588/
> 
> And French Fries are Great---And Healthy!!
> ...


I have to stay away from the good stuff these day's like pork sausage, gonna try some chicken ones if they are low fat. French fries not a problem, I'm handy with a knife!


----------

